# New reptile shop in corby



## ontheball

Hi guys

I live in stamford and have heard about a new reptile shop opened up in corby. Can anyone tell me where it is? and if they sell any bearded dragons?

Cheers 

Roger


----------



## thomas1972

hi I live in corby and the reptile shop is on 5 odeon buildings,corby nn171ad and is on rockingham road and the phone number is 01536 267544 yes they sell bearded dragons and are very helpful


----------



## cornsnake breeder

*ne 1 want 2 buy a common boa pls call 07999211309*


----------



## joestan80

hmm basically evry reptile shop sells beardies ive never b in to one that does not sell beardies sooooo yh it does


----------



## joestan80

i think


----------



## kingcobra

its now moved to brundel (road?) corby but as far as im aware phone no is still same.


----------

